# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Женские ответы на мужские вопросы.

## Irina

*16 нормальных женских ответов на вопросы, которые часто задают мужчины.*

1. Почему женщины не очень любят анальный секс?
Больно потому что. И больше ничего. Впрочем, наверняка кому-то это и нравится. Каждому своё - кто-то и от плётки в восторге.

2. Способна ли ты увлечься женатым человеком?
Нет, никогда. Во-первых, если он готов так поступить со своей женой, то нет никаких гарантий, что потом не поступит так же подло и со мной. Во-вторых, встречи с женатым мужчиной часто приносят разочарование и боль, а я уже давно поняла, что моё спокойствие и хорошее настроение в сто раз важнее сомнительных связей.

3. Что надо говорить женщине в постели?
"Давай, сама, сама..."- как Михалков в "Вокзале на двоих"  Может, героине Гурченко это и нравилось, хотя, судя по реакции,- вряд ли. А по мне - что сам хотел бы услышать, то и ей говори, дай понять, как она сексуальна, красива, желанна. Только без пошлости и грубости.

4. Как ты относишься к оральному сексу?
Мне это нравится.

5. Как ты относишься к сексу с презервативом?
Нормально. Женщины вообще не чувствуют, использует ли мужчина презерватив, так что на сексуальные ощущения это никак не влияет. Немного коробит вся эта возня с ним, но что тут поделаешь?

6. Разочаруешься ли ты, если мужчина не достигнет оргазма?
Да. Мне кажется, что в этом случае мне будет трудно скрыть разочарование. Может, я не возбуждаю его? Или что-то не так делаю? Хотя при всём этом я понимаю, что отсутствие оргазма у мужчины - не обязательно моя вина. Кстати, я вряд ли придам этому значение, если это единичный случай. Но если это будет повторяться систематически... Не знаю, способна ли я и дальше поддерживать отношения с таким мужчиной.

7. Возбудит ли тебя вид обнажённого мужчины на нудистском пляже?
Нет. Не особо возбуждает, если полностью обнажен. Я не знаю, в чём тут проблема, но меня гораздо сильнее тянет к хотя бы немного одетому мужчине. А вообще нравится, если он в джинсах, в свитере или майке какой-нибудь мятой. Если он "как денди лондонский одет", то это радует глаз, но сексуально несколько расхолаживает.

8. Что тебя больше всего возбуждает в мужчине?
Ум и уверенность в себе. Этим меня можно купить с потрохами! Но если он будет занудой... Впрочем, мне кажется, что по-настоящему умный мужчина всегда имеет чувство юмора в качестве нагрузки.

9. Какие мужчины тебе не нравятся внешне?
Бородатые. Но не то что не нравятся (нравится мне ведь Энтони Эдвардс, доктор Грин из "Скорой помощи") - просто не представляю, как с ними целоваться можно... А вообще нет у меня никаких предубеждений насчёт внешнего вида мужчины. Главное, чтобы уродом не был. Мужчинам вообще в этом плане легче. Их внешность не оценивают ежедневно на товарный вид, как это происходит с женщинами

10. Почему женщины крутят "динамо"?
Лично я не считаю, что "кто женщину ужинает, тот её и танцует", но многие мужчины уверены, что вправе расчитывать на что-то после букета цветов или вечера в ресторане. А если им отказывают - расстраиваются, как мелкие шулеры, которых самих обвели вокруг пальца. Они, видимо, глубоко убеждены, что женщина отдаётся "за еду". Мужчинам с таким настроем я бы посоветовала топать прямо на Тверскую. Там они могут потратить свои деньги целенаправленно.

11. Симулируют ли женщины оргазм?
Многие женщины так делают. И довольно часто. Видимо потому, что для нас оргазм не является целью интимной близости. Но у мужчин своя психология, и иногда легче симитировать оргазм, чем объяснять,

почему он не так важен для тебя. Или же просто хочется поскорее отделаться, если секс неудачный или устала. Лично для меня оргазм не является обязательным условием для получения удовольствия от секса с любимым. Я не вижу в этом большой трагедии и отношусь к этому гораздо легкомысленнее, чем мужчины, которые весьма щепетильны в этом вопросе.

12. Чего боятся женщины в постели?
Порвавшегося презерватива.

13. О чем думают женщины во время близости?
"Когда это закончится?!"- если секс не нравится. А вообще-то мы думаем о том же, о чём и вы: "Это великолепно! Достаточно ли я сексуальна? Ах, как он хорош!". Или вообще ни о чём не думаем и просто улетаем. Можно ещё пофантазировать, но лично я, будучи в постели с одним мужчиной, никогда не представляю на его месте кого-то ещё. Я могу вообразить другую ситуацию, но не другого мужчину. За остальных женщин не ручаюсь.

14. Почему женщины редко проявляют инициативу?
Разные женщины бывают. Но, видимо, потому, что боятся своих желаний, которые кажутся им достаточно "низменными". Или боятся показать, что мужчина им нравится, т.к. глубоко убеждены, что он перестанет уважать такую женщину, и тут же бросит, увидев, что она без ума от него. Мы ведь все немного играем роли в пьесе "Мужчина - охотник, женщина - жертва. ". А стереотип вечно находящейся в глухой обороне жертвы, мешает ей самой хоть немного побыть охотницей.

15. Любят ли женщины богатых?
Мне кажется, миф о том, что женщины (не проститутки) любят богатых, придумали ленивые слабаки. На самом деле женщины любят не богатых мужчин, а сильных мужчин, которые смогли чего-то добиться и продолжают действовать. Женщины любят не деньги, а ту силу в мужчине, которая и сделала его таким : богатым, надёжным, крепким, уверенным и способным защитить.А если мужчина считает, что его любят только за его деньги, то такого мужчину действительно больше нет за что любить. И я бы посоветовала ему не быть слишком уверенным, что женщина никуда не денется, т.к. полностью зависима от его финансов. Это не так. Ведь обходилась же она раньше без тебя.

16. Почему женщины уходят?
Будь мужчиной. Сильным, нежным, заботливым и любящим. И не уйдёт она никогда. Но вообще это всё так индивидуально... Я могу сказать только почему уходила я.

Я уходила потому, что он ударил меня.
Это было так неожиданно! Ни больно, ни страшно - дико и непонятно. Во мне всё сразу выключилось на этого мужчину. Моментально! В секунду всё стало неинтересно и не захотелось повторения. Я знаю, что некоторые пары практикуют эту комедию с последующим валянием в ногах и завываниями : "Милая, больше никогда!", с дорогими подарками, раскаяньем и последующим повторением всей сцены. Кого-то это устраивает, но это итальянское кино не для меня.

Я уходила потому, что меня достал инфантилизм партнёра.
Я не мамочка по натуре. И я не могу быть со слабаками так же, как и с тиранами. Просто первый вариант не столь радикален и первое время удачно маскируется нежностью и романтикой.

Я уходила потому, что мне было плохо в постели.
Что тут ещё объяснять? Я и не объясняла. Это только бы ранило его - мужчины слишком уязвимы во всём, что касается секса.

Я уходила по глупости, потому что, устав от обыденности, хотелось испепеляющих чувств, хотелось поиграть в "разрыв навсегда", напугать и заставить его страдать, всей душой желать меня вернуть. Не вернул. А отыграть обратно мне было труднее, чем выплакаться ночью в подушку 

Я уходила потому, что просто разлюбила.
Мне стало скучно. Да видимо и не любила всё же. Мне кажется, что если женщина уходит, то она никогда и не была твоей.

----------

